# substrate for hc?



## joaly (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, before i start my hc tank wanted an advice from the experts

What kind and type of substrate is best for growing hc?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Anything with small grains and decent weight. Aquasoil works well, particularly the fine grained variety. In the past, I've added some sand until it has the chance to take root. Just avoid substrates with large grain like Flourite Red.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Fluorite black sand is working well for me. It has a fine grain. 

Jim


----------

